# Well my turn, what the hell is this....



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

first thought was Gator...heck I dunno.... down in Tivoli.. close to the river so maybe......


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks like a bird/hawk trying to pick up a very big snake. And his partner is sitting on the post as well.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

scwine said:


> Looks like a bird/hawk trying to pick up a very big snake. And his partner is sitting on the post as well.


on the other hand,,,it does look like a gator trying to get the bird and its snout is in line with the cross beam on the back fence.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

looks like a pair of red tailed hawks. Either the snake is trying to strike the bird, or he's trying to take off with it in its talons. Can you raise the camera up any?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Looks like the hawk has a snake and the gator wants it. Or the gator had it and the hawk is a thief.

TH


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

its a python


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I put it in a software and tried to make it clearer... Not sure what it is! 

Does look like a bird stealing a snake from a gator


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Seen gators in the ditches just past Tivoli several times. In fact saw a gator coming out of our lease in an area thats totally dry during dry season. It had water last week and saw about a 5 foot gator. Property owner they are seen down that way all the time. Southwest Mc Mullen County. So yes there are gators in places you wuld never expect. Now I worry about my dog.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Mojo281 said:


> I put it in a software and tried to make it clearer... Not sure what it is!
> 
> Does look like a bird stealing a snake from a gator


 I did the same think couldn't get it any clearer than what you have there..


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Definitely a Sasquatch that is shape shifting. That's how they are very rarely seen.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Show a pic of the feeder without that for comparison..


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*hawk vs coyote tug o war*

I see a hawk pulling one end. I see snake twisted belly to us and white in the mouth of bottom critter. I see ears and snout just above the white snake belly. Yote in usual dog tug o war posture.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> Show a pic of the feeder without that for comparison..


here ya go, just the the butterflies....


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Man, thats a weird one. It look a bushy tail of the critter sticking up toward the hawk and heading the opposite direction pulling against the bird in a tug of war.

Could it be a skunk? Do they eat snakes and one of that size. Also the time of day has me puzzled. What the heck is out so early besides snakes and birds. It looks like early evening.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Mojo281 said:


> I put it in a software and tried to make it clearer... Not sure what it is!
> 
> Does look like a bird stealing a snake from a gator


I think I see the same thing...


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

If that is a snake it is a REAL snake.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Where's Billy Don?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

It's just a buzzard wing sticking up/out. The hawk landing in the background is coincidental.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

looks like gator on the ground Beau


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like the hawk has a snake.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Remind me to never help you feel feeders..


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Looks like yote and hawk were eating a snake hawk decides to roll out and the yote is hanging on with ears laid back


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*snake*

regardless of what on each end 1 less snake Beau


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

nate56 said:


> Remind me to never help you feel feeders..


X2 lol. Go to fill a feeder lose a leg from alligator, hit in the head by a hawk, rabies from coyote and strangled by an anaconda! Next thing you know Turtle Man will be out there in the feed pen yelling eeeeeehaaaaa ..


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Live action, yeeeeeyee. Again there are gators around Tivoli and also in south Texas where there is nothing but mesquite. Jus sayin


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> Live action, yeeeeeyee. Again there are gators around Tivoli and also in south Texas where there is nothing but mesquite. Jus sayin


I saw one on the river on the last ranch we hunted in Lasalle co. Prob more than people think Charlie..


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

:biggrin:I'll stay on my side of the fence...


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Head seems to look like a gator, but no way is it conclusive.

The body however, looks more like a big cat.

Lots of reports are coming in from Waller County of horses been clawed up and lots of pets disappearing. There's a professional trapper that was called in and he believes, from the evidence, that it's a black jaguar.

Before you laugh, nearly all of Texas was once jaguar range before they were killed off by cattle ranchers and professional hunters. Jaguars have a very large range and often travel hundreds of miles because of habitat destruction and fragmentation. 

I've been in prime Jaguar habitat (Belize, Guatemala, Mexico, etc.) and have seen plenty of spotted jaguars but have only caught fleeting glimpse of the black ones. They are masters of stealth and could well be here in many areas without ever being seen.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

HOUSTON (FOX 26) -

The cell phone pictures are blurry.. But to professional wildlife tracker and trapped Jerry Hunt it's pretty clear this is no house cat.

"I think it's a black jaguar. They are coming from Mexico. Arizona has nine of them radio collared right now." Says Jerry Hunt.

He says they are native to Texas, but the last time one was bagged here was in 1932. They are the third largest species of cat behind lion and tiger..

Hunt has spent a lifetime in the woods tracking big cats. Farmer and ranchers pay him to trap and either kill or relocate predators.. When we showed you the pictures of a horse that had been mauled two weeks ago, his Facebook page lit up with comments..

He says there has been an uptick in the number of big cat attacks on livestock for a number of reasons. "We are encroaching in their neighborhood. We've been in a drought. the deep population has gone down a little bit which is their natural prey so they're are coming after whatever they can get right now."

The big cats have big territories too. They expand them in tough times. Here's what he finds so worrisome about these pictures. That they exist at all.

"They love to be hidden.. The Native Americans called them ghost cats. And if you they want to see them they you are in their territory.

He has only seen one in all his years of being in the woods.. This is considered the first level of aggression from these animals... a warning.. a warning only fools would choose to ignore...

"Somebody's going to get hurt. I just hope it's not a child."

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/story/23690098/2013/10/14/big-cats-attack-in-houston#ixzz2hl0IW7jZ
​


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

nate56 said:


> :biggrin:I'll stay on my side of the fence...[/
> If the hawks,coyotes , snakes and alligators don't get you the jaguar will LMAO! He will eat threw the fence!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

broadonrod said:


> X2 lol. Go to fill a feeder lose a leg from alligator, hit in the head by a hawk, rabies from coyote and strangled by an anaconda! Next thing you know Turtle Man will be out there in the feed pen yelling eeeeeehaaaaa ..


Well, you better add jaguar to that list.

Pretty soon that feeder's gonna have a rhino charge it. :smile:

I would be partnered up with side arms in addition to the rifles. 

Edit> just saw you got it covered w/ the last post.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks like gator for sure and hawk attacking it I don't think snake...looks like gators tail in the fence 



did you not get any other pics before or after this one


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Could it be?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thousands of sightings. Several news stories. This picture taken just minutes from the border! Don't worry the little one was saved by a split second in this picture. These things have a 30 mile range and have been known to climb into feed pens eat horses and have hawks and snakes for breakfast.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Snake-a-gator!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

broadonrod said:


> Could it be?
> View attachment 828033
> View attachment 828041


That second pic is definitely a Gilbert...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Ok, its not a snake, its the hide off some kinda of animal, and a buzzard it fighting with a dog over the remains...


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Brad Luby


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Rack Ranch said:


> Ok, its not a snake, its the hide off some kinda of animal, and a buzzard it fighting with a dog over the remains...


I think it's just the hide with a tricky looking shape to it. But I'm with you on carouse..


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

just spoke with landowner, he mentioned a bunch of small hogs running around... could be something fighting over one of them piglets.... good eatin at that...


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

It could be BATMAN!


----------



## TxAg80 (Apr 17, 2012)

My vote is crow trying to steal a snake from a small gator. Cool pic either way.

Was just hunting gators near Tivoli down at Guadalupe Delta. No shortage of them down there.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I think he's filling the feeders?


----------

